# I'm a monkeh! | On the LAM!!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/story/2012/12/09/toronto-monkey-ikea.html

Just saw this on CTV @ 23:00 tv news.

Before you click the top link.....If you are on a computer or mobile,

CLICK HERE FIRST 



 to download the song or play it in the background while you read the top story.  Semi related to the story and a good song.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Just heard something very sad about this incident. The owners "surrendered" custody of the monkey to the city, and he's going to be sent to a sanctuary.

Reminds me of the plot in Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

the poor little monkey must have been so disoriented and terrified at IKEA .... What I would like to know, is how the owners managed to obtain the monkey in the first place ...


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Exquizique said:


> the poor little monkey must have been so disoriented and terrified at IKEA .... What I would like to know, is how the owners managed to obtain the monkey in the first place ...


I always feel this way also when I'm there!

But then I somehow find my way up the the cafeteria and have a nice $2 spagetti/meatball dinner........and feel whole lot better!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

flagtail said:


> I always feel this way also when I'm there!
> 
> But then I somehow find my way up the the cafeteria and have a nice $2 spagetti/meatball dinner........and feel whole lot better!


Same for me... except I go for the 1$ ice cream.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

solarz said:


> Same for me... except I go for the 1$ ice cream.


Maybe we could meet up and do the ice cream, spagetti thingy wearing same jacket as the monkey....LOL


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nobody will remember this by next Halloween, but I think it's a great costume idea: monkey mask, leather coat, Ikea bag, done.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

At least nobody was spanking the monkey!


----------

